# After market gauges



## gtoearl (Dec 21, 2009)

Want to put “aftermarket” ELECTRIC gauges in my 66 GTO. Not sure what manufacture to use yet; maybe Auto Meter or Sunpro. Any suggestions is appreciated....My question is; can I use the engine harness ? That is, using the temp sending wire from the engine harness to run the aftermarket temp electric gauge; instead of wiring it with a new wire…. Same thing with the oil sending unit wire. Hope this makes sense...:seeya


----------



## Groundczero (Nov 28, 2012)

I have been looking at Dakota Digital.
They have a kit for our cars, and provide any adapter to sensors based on your needs, it is improtant to me since I am doing an LS swap. They are worth calling.


----------



## joesweeting (May 8, 2011)

*Gauges*

New Vintage USA:
I like the 1967 series and they can custom make any face you like and install led lights in the gauges.
New Vintage USA
New Vintage USA 1967 Series 60s themed muscle car gauges

Classic Instruments: 
The sky drive system is a great idea and I like the G/Stock series
Welcome to Classic Instruments
Classic Instruments Series


----------



## gtoearl (Dec 21, 2009)

Thanks for the new info..I really like the New Vintage series 67 gauges....I think that's the one! Now as for my question stated above.....can I use the excisting engine harness, without having to run a new wire....I think if I just tap into it on the other side of the firewall ( inside the car) , it would work.......what do you think?


----------



## joesweeting (May 8, 2011)

My 69 GTO uses a printed dash ciruit. A previous owner installed some aftermarket and had to run new wiring. I'm not familiar with the 66 GTO, I don't think you have a printed dash ciruit. So, you should not have to rewire the gauges. I'm not sure, I'm just guessing since you don't have a printed dash circuit.



Sent from my ADR6425LVW using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

You can indeed use the wiring that's in place on your '66. You may need to make up connectors for the gauge end of the circuit. I take it you have lights right now, and not a rally cluster? If so, you'll need different sending units for the oil and temp.


----------



## gtoearl (Dec 21, 2009)

thanks guys for your input. This new tri power I bought from Mike's Tripowers will look much better with one electrical wire running over the intake/head area than the mechanical tube line. Welcome - Pontiac Tripower.com - Your One Stop Tripower Shop
So far I'm real happy with his workmanship and attention to detail..... I will post more after the install.........If anyone out there has done a changeover to a tri power, I'd appreciate any advice you may have......overlooked parts I may need etc.arty:....


----------



## 66 Gas Tires Oil (Oct 23, 2012)

It is best to have lights and gauges. The light will get your attention to monitor the gauge if something goes wrong.

jim


----------



## gtoearl (Dec 21, 2009)

How would you wire both? Do I need two different sending units for each, the temp and the oil? Can I run them through the same harness wire? thanks for your input......


----------



## 66 Gas Tires Oil (Oct 23, 2012)

you need to use two sending units for the water temp. On the oil use a metal ussually copper line on a 1/8" pipe T with a idiot light sending unit on the other end or connect to two locations. no big deal. no one sits and just looks at there gauge. a bright red light gets your attention.

Jim


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

If you're using *electrical* gauges (as you specified in your original question) in addition to indicator lights, yes you will need two different types of sending units for both, and you'll also need separate wiring for both. The lights are controlled by a simple on/off switch. Once the coolant temp passes a certain point, the temp switch turns on (shorts to ground) thus turning on the light. If oil pressure is not present, the oil pressure switch shorts to ground and turns on the oil pressure light. Electrical gauges need sending units that are more than just on/off switches. Sending units for electrical gauges "read" either the coolant temperature or the oil pressure and turn that into an electrical resistance that is "read" by the associated gauge and displayed as a value (digital) or a movment of the needle (analog).

If you're going to replace indicator lights with gauges, you -do- have to discipline yourself to develop a habit of visually scanning your gauges often enough to notice a problem before it gets serious. Pilots are accustomed to doing this.
People can and do "miss" indicator lights too, it happens all the time, but I do agree that in general they're easier to notice especially if they're big enough, bright enough, and located in your normal field of vision.

You could avoid part of the "dual sending unit" problem by running a mechanical oil pressure gauge as opposed to an electrical one. If there's such a thing as a mechanical coolant temperature gauge though, I'm not aware of it.

Bear


----------



## gtoearl (Dec 21, 2009)

I like the idea of running a mechanical oil pressure gauge along with the indicator light. That way I have just the one oil pressure sending wire on the engine harness to worry about. I assume I would just add the indicator sending unit to the mix where the oil filter is?..... As for the electrical temp. I'm not sure just how to have two sending units screwed into the tri power manifold. I haven't looked carefully yet, but I don't think it has but one place for that. At any rate, it would probably look Ok with two wires running into that location. I guess I would just wrap the additional wire into the harness going that way to look correct. Sorry if I sound a little confussed. I just want to get it right.....


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

A mechanical oil pressure gauge just needs to "see" oil pressure from some place. One spot that some folks like to use is the screw-in plug on top of the block near the distributor.

Bear


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Just in case you want to keep the original look....Peter Serio at Precision Pontiac can restore your gauge clusters, OR build you a new set. He did mine, and they came out beautiful.....They look much better in real life, as I can't figure out how to get rid of "muzzle flash" from the camera, which causes glare. Eric


----------



## gtoearl (Dec 21, 2009)

Thanks for the info...Just so happens I've been think about that and am wondering if this guy would take a trade for a refurbished 66 rally gauges. I mistakenly bought in fairly good condition 67 rally gauges. Any idea what I would be looking at for a price, based on what you may have paid......I know it would be a total guess....But it would give me something to think about. thank for you conments.....


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Earl, Go to Pete's website...call him....he would be HAPPY to talk dashes with you. he is a very personable guy, and loves the hobby. I would be gussing if I gave you any numbers! Eric Precision Pontiac Home Page


----------

